# oil leak



## jbrumby (Aug 4, 2006)

My fiance and I just bought an '06 350Z. We have 2900 miles on it and just had to take it back to the dealer. They ran a test and found that there's no oil in the car and it was leaking out through the exhaust. Has anyone ever heard of this before?

We've contancted Nissan and they are going to replace the engine. How will that affect the resale value of the car?


----------



## brocken (Sep 4, 2006)

I live in the Seattle area and just bought a new '06 in July and now with 2300 miles on it have been in to the dealer twice-
first time, two weeks ago with a check engine light and oil lamp on-when the dealer checked the oil there wasn't any in the car he filled it up and told me to come back in 500 miles. 
second time, car now has 2700 miles oil reads at 1/4 of the way up from the low mark on dipstick-dealership said bring it back once I get check engine lights....

At this point, I have called Nissan once and they said after taking it in for the second round give them a call-guess what I am doing tomorrow!

I would suggest NOT letting them replace the engine, it will show on any carfax report and the resale will be crap on the car. You might want to check out my350z.com there are a TON of posts of others having these same problems.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

How can oil leak out the exhaust? Oil doesn't run thru the exhaust at all.


----------



## brocken (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm guessing he means through the exhaust valves on the engine.
Or maybe burning it. I'm pretty sure on my car it's actually burning the oil. The pipes have a thick coating of sludge.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

carbon is normal, and it's thick, but sludge?


----------



## brocken (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm familiar with carbon...carbon doesn't leave a thick, greasy film after 2k miles. My wife's Murano has 6k miles on it and the exhaust tips are darn near clean. My Z is completely coated with a thick layer. I'm not a betting person but I'd wager it's oil residue and not unburnt fuel. Plus it smells like oil rather than fuel.


----------

